# Equipment And Stocking



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I have decided to get a 55 gallon aquarium (limited by space of new apartment, but may be able to get a 75, once I move furniture in and see the space I have). I already have a community tank, so I want to try something new. I'm not the biggest fan of an african cichlid, which just has a lot of smaller fish. I would like something with fewer larger fish, which has lead me to American Cichlids (don't really want dwarf species). I have done a little research, but I need some help with equipment and stocking. Here's what I have been thinking;

Equipment:
2x 150W heaters (I see what is in stock, and would get bigger if I fit a 75)
Eheim Classic 2217 (Do you think this will be okay alone? Other suggestions for 55 or 75?)
Fluorescent Lights (I supposed the fish don't care, but I read some cichlids like plants, which do care. Do I need T5 or anything fancy?)

Fish:
Acarichthys heckelii (I understand these are SA. Are they compatible? They just look so nice)
Firemouth
Blue Acara
12x Congo Tetra
Bristlenose Pleco

Do you think this is doable? Anything you would change? Im really stuck between a few singles vs a pair or two. And what extra options will the 75 provide? Can I add another cichlid or two?

Is there any other fish you would pick over the tetras? They are kinda interesting, but I really want something with more color. Just picked them because I read they can hold their own.

Finally, do any of these require plants more than say amazon swords or something simple like that? Basically goes back to the light selection. I don't want any fake plants, but I also don't want a high tech planted either.

Thanks


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I think LED lights are perfect for low-light plants in a tank like that. Maybe even medium light, but I don't have a ton of experience in this regard.
I have Colombian tetras, and I think they look gorgeous in a subdued light tank, which a lot of people go for in CA/SA.
I've not kept heckelii, but I would think in those sized tanks, they wouldn't get the long fins with an acara and firemouth nipping at them all the time.
If you drop the heckelii, everything else looks fine, though you may find your fish look too similar in the long run.
I would just put the tetras, pleco, and 8 or so firemouths in the tank and call it done. If you have space for a 75, then add a single acara or heckelii.

This is all just my opinion, as I've not kept heckelii or the blue acara.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Heaters 2 small is better than one big. 2 x 150w is probably more than enough on a 75. An option for the tetras are swordtails they fit the central theme. Definitely go 75 if you can, I find the 55g with the 12" front to back real narrow when it comes to aquascaping.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I like the idea of a species tank like FedEx suggested with a good sized group of T. meeki. However if you really like the A. heckelii, maybe look into a group of smaller growing SA Eartheaters? A. heckelii can get pretty large (8-9in) and probably wouldn't be the best choice for a 75gal. There are many awesome looking Eartheaters that stay smaller. Along with the group of Eartheaters, you could do a decent sized school of Tetras and a BN pleco. Would make for a great looking display.


----------



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

If i get 8 firemouths, will I have to be concerned about fry? There is a lfs that claims they will purchase fish for store credit, so I'm not as concerned about getting rid of them as I am about growing them out. I don't have space at the moment to get a suitable grow out tank.

Thanks for all the quick responses.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

You can leave them in the tank and most will be eaten, or you can siphon them out while they're still eggs and not have to worry about it.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

A species tank full of firemouths looks awesome. I did that in my sons 55. Mexican theme. We had 6 firemouths and around 20 red wag platys. Beautiful tank, right up until a pair of Meeki's started spawning. Lost almost all the platys. They are not fast enough swimmers. Replaced them with Columbian Tetras. Worked much better, although not as colorful.


----------



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks again for the responses.

I'm pretty much convinced on the firemouth tank. If I were to get 8 of them in the 55 gal, would the Ehiem 2217 work well on the tank?

Thanks


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

It would probably suffice when the fish are young but I would recommend adding a second filter. I always like to have at least two filters going to alternate cleaning, as well as a backup in case one stopped working for some reason. I'd look into adding something like a an AC70. They are simple to maintain and move a lot of water. I'd pack it with double sponges as well and use it primary as a mechanical filter with the Ehiem being mostly for bio.

I am currently using a similar setup in my 135gal and it works great. With weekly water changes, my nitrates never go above 10pmm. I clean the AC about every 2 weeks and my canister every few months.

Glad to hear you settled on a T. meeki species tank! Along with the group of meeki, you could add a BN pleco and some dithers in the form of swords or mollies.. or something like a school of Buenos Aires Tetras would work great too.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I second everything Cj said, a Thorichthys tank will be both interesting and beautiful. Also, I have a barely used AC70 with dual sponges that I'd be willing to ship, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

Excellent, this is very exciting. Now I just have to wait until January to move in to my place and see if I have space for the 75. I will also most likely get something off craigslist, so I might make some decisions around what components the tank comes with. I saw one that looked pretty good with a AC70, so i would like need to add the canister. I suppose I also should see what fish the LFS usually has in stock. From their website, they look like a very good shop, but its a 8 hr drive from me right now, so I will have to wait until I move.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Just curious as I see you're from OH, where are you moving to?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I dunno what your thoughts are on this one.. but I've wanted to do a very light stocking, and let the fish populate the tank one of these days.. though the tank might be kinda quiet for the first year..


----------



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> Just curious as I see you're from OH, where are you moving to?


I went to school in Cleveland. I am moving to Cincinnati next month.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah, ahh the nasty nati! I got a few buddies there..


----------



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

From what I have seen, Cincinnati is an upgrade from Cleveland.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah for sure. Cinci isn't all bad, there are definitely some nice areas.


----------



## Trimmerj55 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what part of Indiana you are from, but do you know of any really good LFS's around the eastern side of Indiana? I don't mind making a longer drive to check out a place that is really worth going to. And I also saw in you other thread that you mountain bike. Can you recommend any trails? For either one of these, it would probably be worth making a trip (possibly all the way to Indianapolis).


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I live just North of Indianapolis in a town called Broad Ripple. The best LFS I know of is The Reef which is literally down the street from me. I know there are a few further North but not sure they would be worth the drive? I was actually just reading a thread over on MFK where people were talking about stores near the Cinci area.. I'll try and find it and link it here.

As for mnt biking, funny you ask as the friends I know from Cinci are actually my biking buddies! There are some pretty solid trails near Cinci however I don't know of the names or exact locations. I will say they make the short trek to Brown County (which is in Southern Indiana) to meet up with me and they rave about the trails. Brown County State Park is one of THE BEST trail systems in the Midwest. Definitely worth the commute as it's only a couple hours from you. I actually broke my collar bone mnt biking in Oct. and am just now almost fully recovered -- not fun! If you ever want to meet up I'd be more than happy to show you around the BCSP trails as it really is an epic ride!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's the thread I was speaking of..

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...LFS-in-Lexington-Louisville-Cinci-(2-Viewing)


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Trimmerj;

...if I may bring this thread back to the fishie world for a moment please...

I guess we do have a similar situation and stocking preferences as suggested by another poster in my thread, so I thought I'd visit your thread...my 55g fishless cycle is well along at about 20 days with Nitrite and Nitrate readings and with a slowly decreasing Ammonia reading (Ammonia is being supplied by a decaying shrimp)...experts can please advise: How will I know when tank is ready for stocking...when Ammonia goes to zero indicating bacteria can handle bioload (even with shrimp in there), or when ammonia drops to zero within 24hrs of removing shrimp, again indicating bacteria can process bioload?

I visited my LFS yesterday to answer the question of if they have any firemouths...yes they do...a whole school!...on the small side, but several already with some spectacular colors...but not wanting to repeat my "New Tank Syndrome" die-off experience of this fall, I DID NOT bring any home, yet! I know I want firemouths, and at first I was thinking of a pair (and a pair of juripari), but I might change my mind to a firemouth species tank. I just wonder what happens if and when I get pairing and spawning...will the pair take over the entire tank...will I need to separate or put in a divider...will I need to remove remaining (I don't have room for a tank farm, only an additional 20g growout tank). (Discussion and suggestions on this welcome!)

Also, I just just did my own version of the Reynolds aeration modification on the optional media inserts for the Emperor 400 (LINK: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... icks_v.php) and installed them yesterday figuring they can colonize while cycle is running. I did one insert, installed it, to see how it would work and if there were any issues (none, and it was wonderfully silent!)...so I did the second likewise. This is a simple mod with no apparent down-sides, which improves the E400 hob filter bio performance (a lot I would suspect, but I have no hard evidence since tank is not yet stocked), so initial impression is very positive :thumb: .

Good luck with your setup and meeki squad. Please keep us informed, and I'll do likewise...pix to come!

Cheers from Connecticut!


----------

